# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  مشکل در نمایش پغام های فرم ثبت نام

## Master_Power

با سلام
من یه کد ثبت نام نوشتم که این قطعه کدشو میزارم اینجا
مشکل اینجاست که وقتی فرم ثبت نام میاد اتوماتیک بدون اینکه روی دکمه ای کلیک بشه قسمت else به صورت پیش فرض چاپ میشه

لطفا راهنمایی کنید


if(isset ($_POST['submit']) && $user_names !='' && $user_names !=$kj_usernamess  && $user_password !='' && $quesion_ans !='' && $kj_name !='' && $kj_family !='' && $kj_codemelli !='' )
{
$sabt=mysql_query("INSERT INTO kj_info (kj_username, kj_password, kj_soal_amniati, kj_j_soal_amniati, kj_sabt,kj_name,kj_family,kj_codemelli) VALUES('$user_names','$user_password','$quesion','  $quesion_ans','$jdate','$kj_name','$kj_family','$k  j_codemelli')");
?>
<div class="bg-success" style="text-align:center; border-radius:5px; padding:1.2%">
<?php
echo "ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد";
?>
<br>
<a href="<?php echo url; ?>/login">برای ورود به اکانت اینجا کلیک کنید</a>
</div>
<?php
}
else
{ echo "خطا"}
mysql_close($con);
?>

----------


## thacker

شما باید اول شرط ارسال فرم رو تعریف کنید و بعد توی این شرط ، بقیه شروط رو مشخص کنید...

----------


## havash064

اول با این کد چک کن که روی دکمه کلیک  شده یا نه بعد داخلش کدهای اجرا رو قرار بده

if($_SERVER['REQUEST_METHOD'] == "POST") {

{

----------

